# recommendations for transitioning this gap between entry door and tile



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

To late to cut the tiles against the door thresh---so--make a nice hardwood reducer with a rounded nose---wide enough to cover the gap---and long enough that the casing sits on it ---a photo showing the difference in height between the tile and the threshold would help---


----------



## Didymus21 (May 26, 2012)

They are just about level with each other. The concern I have is how to physically attach a transition. I chose not to run tile up in case someone wanted to reinstall a door later. But, now I wish I had.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Something that looks like this but only has the one bevel.?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

You need tee moulding, looks like the link.


http://www.lumberliquidators.com/ll/c/Horizontal-Natural-Bamboo-T-Molding-A12HNTM/10015727


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Your door is rather low to the floor---

Will it clear a door mat?

I make my own transition strips---a thin flat one with a rounded edge might work--glued to the tile with silicone caulk--

How difficult would it be to raise the door and frame?


----------



## Didymus21 (May 26, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> Your door is rather low to the floor---
> 
> Will it clear a door mat?
> 
> ...


It will not clear a door mat, but will clear the floor. Perhaps I need to consider trying to raise the door. Grr. The trim is off the interior...I can look to see if I can buy an inch or so. Doesn't sound fun.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Look at the gap between the top of the door frame and the wood header--

The big pain is the outside brick molding---often the brick mold need to be modified to do this job without having to redo the siding above the door--


----------



## Didymus21 (May 26, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> Look at the gap between the top of the door frame and the wood header--
> 
> The big pain is the outside brick molding---often the brick mold need to be modified to do this job without having to redo the siding above the door--


Is there any easy way to lift it up with just one person?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have installed a bunch of front doors by myself---in order to 'lift' it--you will be removing it---adding a filler under the threshold (something like a PVC Azek board is ideal--then reinstalling it--the out side brick molding may need to be removed--and installed afterword ,with some trimming.

Ideal tools--a Sawsall to cut the nails---and a finishing gun to nail it back in--but a hammer and finishing nails works just fine---a small flat bar is handy for removing the brick molding--


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Okay...
If your going to remove the door, then just place it where it's suppose to be and caulk.


----------

